# If I have money, I'll buy a new car



## Şafak

Günaydın, arkadaşlarım

I would like to know if the following sentences are correct:

1) If I have money, I'll buy a new car = (Eğer) param varsa, yeni bir araba alacağım.
2) If I had money, I would buy a new car = (Eğer) param olsa, yeni bir araba alırdım.
3) If I had had money, I would have bought a new car = (Eğer) param olsaydı, yeni bir araba alırdım.

Haklı mıyım?


----------



## misi2991

Apart from "varsa" in the first sentence, your sentences are correct. The first sentence would sound right if you changed "varsa" to "olursa".


----------



## Şafak

Why isn't "varsa" correct?
_Vaktin varsa biraz konuşabilir miyiz?_

Are you saying that I can only use "olursa" in this type of sentence?


----------



## Rallino

Varsa means "if you have it right now".
Olursa means "if you're going to have it in the future".

"Param varsa araba alacağım" would mean you're checking your bank account right now. If you have money right now, you'll go and buy a car.

That's probably not what you wanted to say.

"Param olursa araba alacağım" means if you find money in the future you will buy a car.

Vaktin varsa konuşabilir miyiz is correct because you're asking "if you have time right now..."

But in a different context you can say "vaktin olursa beni ara, buluşalım." = if you find some time in the future, call me and let's meet.

Başka sorun *olursa* sorabilirsin. = If you have questions (*in the future*), you can ask them.


----------



## Şafak

I see. Thank you very much.


----------



## misi2991

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Why isn't "varsa" correct?
> _Vaktin varsa biraz konuşabilir miyiz?_
> 
> Are you saying that I can only use "olursa" in this type of sentence?


"Varsa" rather means "if one has something _available/at their disposal/at hand_".


----------



## Şafak

By the way, do you normally omit "eğer" in speech? In my experience, I rarely hear it here in Bodrum. Maybe my listening skills aren't developed enough to catch it.


----------



## Rallino

Usually we omit it. But in some cases, it's even advisable to omit it. For example in pure conditionals: "Param olsa, neler yaparım". It sounds weird to say _eğer param olsa..._


----------



## Şafak

Rallino said:


> Usually we omit it. But in some cases, it's even advisable to omit it. For example in pure conditionals: "Param olsa, neler yaparım". It sounds weird to say _eğer param olsa..._


That's what I thought. It's just unbelievably difficult to start using these structures correctly because they differ drastically from their English and "European" equivalents.


----------

